# stacking my vivariums, would this work?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i need a bit of help, ive got a few vivs planted everywhere and im wondering if this would be okay to stack these ones up, ive got an idea but i want to know if anyone can tell me if it will hold? ive done a quick sketch below, any advice would be appreciated  

please excuse my lack of skills, i resulted in using paint :lol2: and i posted this somewhere else but i didnt know where to post it though so mods forgive me!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i have mine stacked like that. you need to keep an eye on temps and humidity though i would think as it you are heating the ones below it will heat the substrate in the one above. i have leos in my stack ones and a crestie so there is no heat in the top of the viv so it doesn't travel upwards. 

but i am sure more experienced keepers will give a more indepth answer.


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

If you look on eBay for shop called internet reptile. They're based in Nottingham and he sells vivexotic and he sells something like building pillars for support so you can stack the vivs. Think they're about £8


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you link it to me?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Also, depends on how tall the bottom one is, the third mght be difficult to reach etc. They might be a bit heavy too especially if they have a lot of substrate in them.


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

I would just keep an eye on the 3ft and 2.5ft making the roof of the 4ft sag, maybe add a length of wood there to thicken up the support.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

the exo terra tend to have a 1/2 inch ish lip on either side, and the lip is like a leg, so it would hang off over the 4ft and be on a slant... if you get me...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> the exo terra tend to have a 1/2 inch ish lip on either side, and the lip is like a leg, so it would hang off over the 4ft and be on a slant... if you get me...


Yeh, the 3ft wooden one would have to hang over a bit, I wouldn't recommend throwing off the weight distribution of a glass terrarium, it will crack the base. Very bad.

I personally would put the 2 glass vivs on top, and leave the 3ft wooden one seperate. Just incase they are too heavy or don't fit on properly.


----------

